
DIR-610 exploit attack on a Honeypot - johestephan
https://jsonsecurity.blogspot.com/2017/01/dir-610-exploit-attack-seen-on-honeypot.html
======
swalsh
This post is unclear... it assumes prior knowledge, here's an article that
explains it a bit better:

[https://www.protectwise.com/blog/observing-large-scale-
route...](https://www.protectwise.com/blog/observing-large-scale-router-
exploit-attempts.html)

------
wyldfire
The significance of the article is left unclear. Is this evidence of a new
exploit targeting D-Link DIR-610? If so please report it to
[https://cve.mitre.org/](https://cve.mitre.org/)

